# Please Identify



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Please identify this 2'' piranha,and please say if it looks like black or gold diamond..


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like mine. My guess is S.Rhom.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

At that size you cant tell if it is a black or dimand but it does look like a rhom .


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)

i had won like that it's rhom im pretty sure


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a juvenile sanchezi to me.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Looks like a juvenile sanchezi to me.












I see belly scutes, and the tail isn't quite right for a rhom.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Sanchezi? Mr. Frank what is your opinion?


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

looks like a small sanchezi


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

kinda looks like my sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Skzmrc Posted Yesterday, 10:18 AM
> Sanchezi? Mr. Frank what is your opinion?


I'm having fun watching everyone guess. Seriously I need a clearer closer image. On the surface, I'd say its probably S. sanchezi, but the image as it is, is not much to go by.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

New pictures..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

We can forget the last photo, too blurry. But yes, S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Just for curiosity,i want to ask what is the physical difference between juvenile sanchezi and rhom?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Skzmrc Posted Today, 02:47 PM
> Just for curiosity,i want to ask what is the physical difference between juvenile sanchezi and rhom?


Visit OPEFE and read the discriptions and accompanying photos.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Sanchezi























OPEFE web site pic:









Skzmrc pic:


















How this fish is sanchezi?

Aquascapeonline.com Juvenile Rhom;


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> How this fish is sanchezi?


The photo from OPEFE is an adult S. sanchezi. The photos you have circled are juveniles. They go through morphological appearances similar to S. irritans. That's why you are having problems separating the adult from the juvenile.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

I just want to say something,if you're looking for scutes in belly to say that it's sanchezi there's no scutes in real.This fish is only 2''.. I want to add we imported these 30 juveniles fishes as rhom from http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de (Daniel Matthaeus)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Skzmrc Posted Today, 02:57 AM
> I just want to say something,if you're looking for scutes in belly to say that it's sanchezi there's no scutes in real.This fish is only 2''.. I want to add we imported these 30 juveniles fishes as rhom


Here are my original remarks:



> On the surface, I'd say its *probably S. sanchezi*, but the image as it is, is not much to go by.


Doesn't mean that it is, since I don't know where it was collected. Your link doesn't provide that info.

Lastly, here is my method of determining photo images on descriptions to see if it fits within that scope. I don't examine by just 1 or 2 features as used by Bakir. There are other features not indicated on your photo. As you can see the photo has been photoshopped to bring out more features. Based on this, convinces me that it is "probably" S. sanchezi.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank you very much Mr. Frank


----------

